# How to verify my ACS skill assessment result?



## creed19 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, I have done my ACS skill assessment by an agent. ACS only sends an email to the authorized address,to the agent in my case. But my question is actually how do i trust that my agent is not showing me a fake positive result so that they can get more money for future processing. DIAC verifies the information only in the end after i have done EOI, SS, DIAC charge and most importantly after i am done paying all my agent's charge. So my question is actually how do i verify in each step whether my agent is playing with me or not? [Just for the information, my agent has got an active MARN]


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

If you do not trust your agent you need to discharage if their services and stop paying them! I know DIAC then let you send in a form informing them of such, telling them to communicate with you in future. ACS possibly has the same, I'm not sure. 

But if you think the agent is fraud it will be you, not them, who gets into trouble if they are. So discharge them.


----------



## creed19 (Sep 1, 2012)

@_shel, i cant call them fraud until verified. so i need to know how to verify.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

creed19 said:


> @_shel, i cant call them fraud until verified. so i need to know how to verify.


Just as an idea. You might just write a letter to the ACS asking them to send a result letter to your own email address. I think they will do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

It is not down to you to play detective leave that to the authorities. If you suspect visa fraud on his behalf you must have a reason for thinking that? Were you not expecting to pass ACS or have you assessed in a field you were not expecting?


----------



## creed19 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Kostya ... probably they wont according to the FAQ on ACS


----------



## creed19 (Sep 1, 2012)

@_shel, from my side it is absolutely ok. My point is YOU NEVER CROSS THE ROAD CLOSING YOUR EYES, STILL YOU SEE NOTHING AROUND IN MILES.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

ACS won't send you information if you have an agent working on your behalf, same like DIAC won't. Search their wesite to see if you can discharge your agent in the same way you can with DIAC.

But if you have all the experience and qualifications required and would expect to pass the skills assessment based on what you have read on ACS you probably have nothing to worry about. You should only worry if you were not expecting to pass or were only expecting to pass in XX catagory with XX experience and it was substantially different. 

Simply ask the agent for the documents, tell them you may need them for job applications etc.


----------

